# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Preventie tegen osteoporose is zinloos

## FRANCOIS580

Preventie tegen osteoporose is zinloos 

*Meer en meer landgenoten lijden aan osteoporose of botontkalking, en hun aantal neemt nog sterk toe. De meerderheid van hen slikt massaal én preventief geneesmiddelen om te voorkomen dat ze vroeg of laat iets zouden breken. Zinloos, zo blijkt nu uit recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Medicijnen tegen osteoporose zijn alleen dan zinvol wanneer het écht niet anders meer kan, en het risico op botbreuken hoog is. Osteoporose is een aandoening die zowel de structuur als de dichtheid van ons beendergestel aantast. Deze ziekte maakt onze botten fragieler, waardoor het risico op botbreuken opmerkelijk toeneemt. Osteoporose is in zijn beginfase bijzonder moeilijk herkenbaar, omdat het met geen enkel symptoom gepaard gaat. Op die manier gaat uiteindelijk heel wat kostbare tijd verloren.*

Geneesmiddelen tegen osteoporose blijken vooral efficiënt tegen aandoeningen van de ruggegraat en tegen wervelbreuken. Er werden nochtans ook heel wat neveneffecten vastgesteld, gaande van hartproblemen tot ernstige aantastingen van het kaakbeen. Wetenschappers stellen, na recent en grootschalige onderzoeken, dat het weinig zin heeft deze geneesmiddelen preventief te slikken wanneer het risico op botbreuken nog niet zo groot is. Voldoende lichaamsbeweging en extra calcium en vitamine D inname zijn meer aan te raden.

*Senioren risicogroep*

Senioren vormen de grootste risicogroep voor het ontwikkelen van botontkalking. Ruim vijftienduizend vijftigplussers breken jaarlijks een heup als gevolg van osteoporose, tienduizend breken een schouder of een pols. In zes jaar tijd steeg het aantal botbreuken in deze leeftijdsgroep met ruim vijf procent. Dit cijfer volgt de evolutie van het groeiend aantal patiënten met osteoporose. Roken, cortosone, ondergewicht of reumatoïde artritis zijn andere risicofactoren op botbreuken.

*Sluimerende ziekte*

Osteoporose is wat men noemt een sluimerende ziekte zonder noemenswaardige symptomen tijdens zijn ontwikkelingsfase. De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie ontwikkelde recent de Frax, een onderzoeksmethode waarmee de wetenschapper het risico op het ontwikkelen van osteoporose of botbreuken gedurende de komende tien jaar perfect in kaart kan brengen.

*Jong en oud slachtoffer*

Osteoporose maakt duidelijk méér slachtoffers op oudere leeftijd, maar deze aandoening slaat op alle leeftijden toe. Botontkalking is dus zéker géén ouderdomsziekte zoals zo vaak ten onrechte wordt gesteld. Zelfs kinderen krijgen met osteoporose af te rekenen. Onze leeftijd is uiteraard wél een bijkomende risicofactor, maar zeker niet de enige. Patiënten die vroeger met botbreuken kregen af te rekenen, hebben een grotere op het ontwikkelen .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

Eng idee!

----------


## gerard1977

Lees hier ook het volgende:
*Botmassa afname door Osteoporose*:
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...teoporose.html

----------

